# Another "Red" Ludwigia ID Thread : )



## dellerino (Jul 10, 2011)

Hello, Posted this on another forum as well and figured it doesn't hurt to get more opinions! I keep googling various species but I am not good at this. I want to identify all species of plants in my tank (for the reasons listed in "Why accurate plant names are important" sticky above) so I can keep an accurate knowledge of what plants I am growing and possibly swap/shopping.

Got both of these sold to me as "Red Ludwigia" and am wondering if we can narrow them down. They appear to be two different species.

They are currently growing in T5NO lighting (40 Breeder) w/ CO2 and EI Dosing regimen.










The yellower/greener one was actually sold to me in a much redder color. Those leaves all developed severe diatom algae and died off and this grew back in its place. I've had this plant for 2 months now. It grows relatively quickly (right now it is recovering from a major trim faster than my Rotala sp)

I zoom in on the plant @ 0:26 in this video, back before it lost those leaves and grew back how it is today (wow tank was different then)
























The one in the two pictures above has been suggested elsewhere to be : "_L. repens x L. arcuata_"

The red one is only a few weeks in my tank but is growing, with smaller leaves than the other. It never had the algae/melt occur - I feel like these are two separate species.

Here is the redder one:










The one in this picture has been suggested as a variant of "_L. palustris _"

Any additional thoughts would be great

Thank you!!


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I responded there. And yes, I still believe that's what those two plants are.


----------



## dellerino (Jul 10, 2011)

Cavan Allen said:


> I responded there. And yes, I still believe that's what those two plants are.


Well I admire your conviction : ) thanks again for the assist


----------



## singolz (Oct 27, 2011)

I can verify as I have the exact same plant in my tank


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

